# unpacking my Halloween stuff...



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

So I was bringing in all of my halloween stuff and taking inventory of what I have and what I need, I come walking in with another box and see that a monster is going thru my stuff!!!......










So I ofcourse grabbed my camera for evidence!
just thought I'd share one of the pics ;O)


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow, he sure is a big guy! hope he didnt make off with anything on ya.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Isn't it great to have a helper? 

I have three of my own (2 dogs, 1 cat).


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Yikes! It looks like he is smiling. He must love Halloween too! This is always a fun time of year, pulling out the boxes of Halloween. It must be hard though when the weather is so hot. I still can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

OMG, you put your Halloween stuff away.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

A monster has been going through your stuff?!?!?!?!?!?!!?

Don't call that Jack o lantern a monster.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Iguanas are cool...I hear they can be vicious at adolesence though.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Alot depends on how you handle them. Remember, before you, everthing that was going to pick them up was going to eat them. They can be a little nervous and testy sometimes. Takes time an patents.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow Nice Iguana there AZ ..he is a happy camper look at his color.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

See your not the only one in your family who loves halloween


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes evil Eyes she does look like she's smiling huh, it is way to hot to be outside that's why I was bringing it all in to work in the AC.heck it's 7:30 pm and it's 102!! still to hot to go into the garage!

I know I know Bone I wouldn't put it away but my hubby is a party pooper, 

Dr. they can be pretty vicous at any age, I got really lucky with her, she is as tame as a puppy, I'm hoping that she stays that way thru breeding season, that is when it gets bad usually.
your exactly right Bone they think we might wanna eat them so they flip out when you come near them, takes alot of patience, took her a year to trust me, that was a longggg year.

Thank you Lilly, she is a happy iggy. 

Your right slightlymad!! I'm not the only one in my family anymore! hahaha every time I took her off the table she would climb right back up haha

Slimy ofcourse I was talking about the pumpkin!! I wouldn't call my baby a monster ;O)


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Do you know Iguanas produce more meat per acre than cattle...pretty worthless information, ay? Unless, of course, you're really hungry:googly:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

She does look like she's claiming your stuff! Mine! Mine! Mine!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

i'm thinking i need to come up with a name to call our yard haunt..........gypsichic's yardhaunt isn't very scary...............lmao


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

i pulled some stuff out of storage myself this past weekend............definitely gets me in the mood for fall/h'ween

even though its still 85 degrees outside!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I have all my "recently bought" Halloween stuff upstairs in my den. When I need a break from cleaning out my den, I love to fondle and touch my new toys.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

it had been a whole day and Sickie Ickie hasn't said a word about that post above this one hmmmm, is he sick?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Ahhh...unpacking the halloween boxes. Its the best part!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

AzKittie74 said:


> it had been a whole day and Sickie Ickie hasn't said a word about that post above this one hmmmm, is he sick?


Maybe he's speechless?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

AzKittie74 said:


> it had been a whole day and Sickie Ickie hasn't said a word about that post above this one hmmmm, is he sick?


That was the funniest thing I read all morning.

Thanks for making me laugh.


----------

